# is there such a thing as a goat bra? lol



## blessedby7 (Oct 31, 2008)

My doe produces almost 2 gallons a day and has HUGE HUGE HUGE udders. Like cows size.
And I notice they are getting some sag to them. is there such a thing as a goat bra. lol.
Sounds kinda retarded doesn't it? but I know her ligaments have got to be getting shot carrying all that milk.
Also she is feeding 3 kids and STILL huge should I milk her once a day to get more milk out?
I mean she is still full. Even with 3 nursing kids. Its amazing.

I should take a photo of her udders and show you. 
She looks like a freak accident lol.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, milk her.

Someone on Homesteading Today mentioned that they found a picture of a "goat bra" on Fiasco Farms website. So I guess folks have made them. Hope it helps her udder.


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

here ya go,
http://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/?...f&ps_session=1a9ee25d7b87bbafbf5f2cfe7d023213


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

google "udder support, goat" and you'll find some.
I was looking for one to protect a badly bitten teat last year.

Yes, put in the pics!


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I simply can't imagine having dairy goats and not owning an udder support.

Once, I ordered one, and wore it out, used it up. I decided to make my own. I now custom tailor them to fit each girl.

Making them is a pain in the neck, and lots of fittings, which the girls really don't mind.

I find them necessary, for late gestation, when the large udders are getting too low, as well as when you have an injury to the udder. Or if you miss a birthing and the kid suckles and you really would rather bottle them, but let them be with mama.

They get dirty, and if you don't remove them, for washing you are setting your girl up for trouble. So replacement "cups" are very necessary. I was surprised that at the link, the price really has not gone up much in the last 20 years!

One word of warning, the other goats love to remove them, and a loose utter support can be a safety hazzard.
So make sure you have all the connections snug enough to discourage this.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for that informative post and welcome to the forum.
Alice has successfully used udder support as well. She even posted a photo of her doe wearing it.
Maybe she will be here soon so she can show it to us again.
Lee


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Sophie, looking embarrassed ....


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh Thanks Alice!
That is so great. I just cannot imagine them leaving all those dang straps in place.
Lee


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a doe who could really use one of those, but I don't think she would leave it on.


----------

